# Tabelle in LaTeX



## Tobias (21. Dez 2006)

Tag,

ich arbeite gerade an einer Ausarbeitung über die Programmierung des Gauß'schen Eliminationsverfahrens und arbeite mich bei der Gelegenheit ein wenig in LaTeX ein... Und stolpere über folgende Schwierigkeit:

Ich möchte eine Darstellung haben, welche zeigt, wie ein lineares Gleichungssystem in eine erweiterte Koeffizientenmatrix überführt wird. Dachte ich mir, ok, machst du ne Tabelle, in deren linker Spalte das Gleichungssystem setht, in der Mitte ein Doppelpfeil und rects die erweiterte Koeffizientenmatrix. Folgenden LaTeX-Code habe ich dafür produziert:


```
\begin{table}
	\centering
	\begin{tabular}{lcr}
		\begin{eqnarray*}
			1x + 1y + 1z = 40\\
			2x + 2y + 4z = 100\\
			7,5x + 20y + 60z = 1075
		\end{eqnarray*}&\Rightarrow&
		\begin{table}
			\begin{tabular}{rrr|r}
				\textbf{x}&\textbf{y}&\textbf{z}&\textbf{R}\\
				1&1&1&40\\
				2&2&4&100\\
				7,5&20&60&1075\\
			\end{tabular}
		\end{table}
	\end{tabular}
	\label{transformation}
	\caption{Transformation Gleichungssystem zu Koeffizientenmatrix}
\end{table}
```

Der wirft aber blöderweise 101 Fehler, mit denen ich nix anzufangen weiß - vermutlich ist es einfach nicht erlaubt, komplexe Elemente wie ein Gleichungssystem oder eine andere Tabelle in einer Tabelle unterzubringen.
Aber wie erreiche ich denn nun mein Ziel??

Dankbar für jede Hilfe,
Tobias


----------



## Luma (21. Dez 2006)

Hallo,
ich hab keine Ahnung von LaTex, aber geht das nicht auch mit jedem halbwegs umfangreichen Formeleditor (bei OOo ist schon einer dabei, bei Word auch oder zusätzlich noch MathType)?


----------



## Tobias (21. Dez 2006)

Natürlich geht das auch mit xyz, aber Sinn der Übung ist es ja, ein wenig Praxis mit LaTeX zu kriegen...

mpG
Tobias


----------



## padde479 (25. Dez 2006)

In LaTeX hat man einen tollen Mahtematik-Modus, der auch das erstellen von komplizierten Matrizen erlaubt. Mit einer Tabelle würde ich es nicht mache, eher mit der _array_-Umgebung. Kuck Dir mal die Umgebungen _\begin{gather}, \begin{matrix}, \begin{pmatrix},\begin{bmatrix}, \begin{vmatrix}, \begin{Vmatrix}_ an. Dazu musst Du aber die AMS-Pakete vorher laden :!: 

Ansonsten Kopka und Mittelbach  :### 

Gruß

Padde


----------



## Pulvertoastman (28. Dez 2006)

Kann es sein, dass du zwei floating Umgebungen ineinander geschachtelt hast?

Entferne mal das innere table


----------

